# whizzer motorbike



## benjaminring (Oct 23, 2020)

510245 is stamped backside of generator. 677010 is stamped on the head. Any information will be helpful. Year and type of motor. Need to purchase correct spark plug and carburetor to see if motor will run. Hope to get it running for Mardi Gras this year


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 23, 2020)

Back of motor


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2020)

That's not a Whizzer. Motor is a Power Products mill. Home made set-up. off mower probably. Let's see drive side pics as well. Pretty kool!  probably 1960's vintage.


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 26, 2020)

Worth rebuild?


----------



## benjaminring (Oct 26, 2020)

I


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 28, 2020)

benjaminring said:


> Worth rebuild?
> 
> View attachment 1291793



If you just want to or must but I wouldn't spend a fortune in doing so. The Whizzer tank is probably worth more time to clean up if it's actually embossed/stamped Whizzer. Even modern day Whizzer stuff is sought after. If you want to motorize like I do then look into the Honda clone motors for atvs & pitbikes. They're 4 stroke vs 2 smoke. If you want something vintage & 2 smoke; Motori Minarelli V1 can be built to 80cc flying rippers if you have a good budget or carefully mod them. They're Reliable & Damn Near Bulletproof moped motors.


----------



## benjaminring (Nov 5, 2020)

Im going to try and get this setup going.  Looks like a lot of the brackets etc are home made but its done well and the materials used are pretty old. I like the vintage look of the motor and will rebuild if I can find a kit. The tank is stamped whizzer on each side. I believe the bike is from the 50's or 60's. If I could locate the little pieces like a seat, the pull start cover, etc.  I think it would be a fun piece for the family to enjoy. All help and ideas are appreciated.


----------

